# I'm trying to figure out a stupid (great) chord progression



## ericdxx

I can't figure it out. Maybe one of you can figure it out just by listening to it?

From ~00:30 to ~00:42


----------



## Piwikiwi

I have the sheet music, I'll look it up


----------



## HansMaestroMusic

A lot of old recordings make synths sound out of tune when you're trying to transcribe, but if you're still looking for the chords to the bridge of Ducktales, here's what seems to work best when I play along.

The first bar has no chord, but the moving line is E, F#, G#, B then the chords are as follows
C#m/F# | G#7 | A(add 9)/C# | (1)E/B (2)Esus4 (3)E (4)E5 | F# | F# || Next phrase

The G#7 in the second bar could possibly just be a G#triad. If you're not familiar with how chords are written in jazz charts, the forward slash means the next note is what the bass plays, so the first chord is C Sharp Minor with F Sharp in the bass. Add 9 does not include the dominant 7th. And for that last bar I put each beat in parenthesis.

Hope this helps! Ran into this a month later, but it was fun transcribing.

All the best!









Hans Maestro Music


----------



## ericdxx

Piwikiwi said:


> I have the sheet music, I'll look it up


Thanks bro!


HansMaestroMusic said:


> A lot of old recordings make synths sound out of tune when you're trying to transcribe, but if you're still looking for the chords to the bridge of Ducktales, here's what seems to work best when I play along.
> 
> The first bar has no chord, but the moving line is E, F#, G#, B then the chords are as follows
> C#m/F# | G#7 | A(add 9)/C# | (1)E/B (2)Esus4 (3)E (4)E5 | F# | F# || Next phrase
> 
> The G#7 in the second bar could possibly just be a G#triad. If you're not familiar with how chords are written in jazz charts, the forward slash means the next note is what the bass plays, so the first chord is C Sharp Minor with F Sharp in the bass. Add 9 does not include the dominant 7th. And for that last bar I put each beat in parenthesis.
> 
> Hope this helps! Ran into this a month later, but it was fun transcribing.
> 
> All the best!
> 
> View attachment 26395
> 
> 
> Hans Maestro Music


Thanks bro!


----------

